# NGD: V7 Kiesel Vader (Revolver Best in Show Edition)



## SoulIncision (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is the new V7 I just received. It's the same one that was blowing up the Kiesel/Carvin Facebook last week. More pics and a review to follow&#8230;

V7 7 STR VADER HEADLESS 

5WH 5-PC WALNUT W/MAHOGANY STR 

FMF FLAMED MAPLE FINGERBOARD 

NIN NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ON 

STJF STAINLESS STEEL JUMBO FRET 

ASH SWAMP ASH BODY 

AAT ANTIQUE ASH TREATMENT 

CMB CHAMBERED BODY 

blacked out sides by Jeff - open grain satin finis 
hnd pkd flame top w/gold strks slctd by JK 
blk denim finish by JK 

TN TUNG OIL FINISH BACK OF NECK 

DSLG DROP SHADOW LOGO GOLD 

















**UPDATE**

I added a bunch of photos. I added two at the end of my white burl CT7 along side of it for a size comparison. I honestly thought I was being trolled because of the size of the box it came in (about 2/3 the size of a normal guitar box). I'll run down the points on the guitar so far: 

- Super lightweight! I don't have a scale but it must be around 5 lbs. 

- This guitar sounds MEAN! Very articulate and snarly. The pickups sound amazing too. One aspect that is very important to me is that they DO NOT have that "cocked wah" sounding midrange. It's not a bright guitar either. 

- Playability wise, it's a Carvin (or Kiesel) so it's incredibly consistent with the other two CT7's I've purchased recently. I was somewhat hesitant about the 27" scale because of my past experiences with them...but this one is just super comfortable. The headless design also keeps the treble side of the nut from digging into my hand when riffing/chording on the first two frets. 

- And looks wise...I mean...just...darn!


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know what's nicer, the front or the back! Gorgeous guitar and I can't wait for mine. HNGD!


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2015)

That's gorgeous.

I know there was some commentary on the streaking, but I think the whole thing looks amazing!


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll tell you what, Carvin just continues to wow me. The back and neck of that one are amazing! Happy NGD!


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sleazy_D (Mar 24, 2015)

That's what's up


----------



## DerBomber (Mar 24, 2015)

Stunning! Are the sides painted black?


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 24, 2015)

I loooovvvveeee this! Even the streaking. I love the black-stained flamed maple board. Super congrats dude!


----------



## Inceptic (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow. HNGD!

What woods are these?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats bro that thing is amazing!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 24, 2015)

Love the look of that one! Congrats man, nice to see it went to someone on here!


----------



## odibrom (Mar 24, 2015)

The body shape reminds me of the old school 1992 Ibanez Reb Beach Voyager model...

Ibanez Catalogs


Edit: wtf?? meminds?? sorry for bad spelling, corrected for reminds...


----------



## ferret (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## rochesterbox (Mar 24, 2015)

Great looking guitar!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 24, 2015)

Wowza!


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn, that's gorgeous!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 24, 2015)

Whoa dude that is a killer Vader! And it's been all over the interwebs in videos. You have a famous guitar. Award winning. Bad ass.


----------



## ramses (Mar 24, 2015)

Dude, amazing.


----------



## Greenbrettiscool (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats fellow Vader owner! Damn she's a beauty! HNGD!


----------



## Captastic (Mar 24, 2015)

The Force is strong in this one...


----------



## Unburdened (Mar 24, 2015)

There's something in the shape of the Vaders that is simply alluring.


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 24, 2015)

Carvin or Boden OS?
My dilemma continues...

Congrats man- that is beautiful.


----------



## SoulIncision (Mar 24, 2015)

Photos and initial "review" posted.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 25, 2015)

HNGD!

I wanna see that white burl CT7 though...


----------



## SoulIncision (Mar 25, 2015)

Alice AKW said:


> HNGD!
> 
> I wanna see that white burl CT7 though...



Where are my manners?!


----------



## beerandbeards (Mar 25, 2015)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO NICE


----------



## lumena (Mar 25, 2015)

nice... how much does the Vader weight?


----------



## olejason (Mar 25, 2015)

Any idea if the blacked out antique ash is "Kiesel edition" only? I really like the look of that and have thought about asking to have it done on the entire body


----------



## SoulIncision (Mar 25, 2015)

lumena said:


> nice... how much does the Vader weight?



It's around 5 lbs.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 26, 2015)

Unf.. two of my favorite things ever, burl and trans white. Quite the pair of guitars you have there, good sir. I approve. I bet they both look magnificent in real life.


----------



## lumena (Mar 26, 2015)

SoulIncision said:


> It's around 5 lbs.



Thats's great. (guess I spending time on carvin site today)


----------



## WiseSplinter (Mar 26, 2015)

The faux binding as a result of the treated board is pretty cool, you sir are winning.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 26, 2015)

Very pretty! Happy NGD!


----------



## SoulIncision (Mar 26, 2015)

olejason said:


> Any idea if the blacked out antique ash is "Kiesel edition" only? I really like the look of that and have thought about asking to have it done on the entire body



I'm sure you could call it in and request it on a non-Kiesel Edition guitar. FWIW, this guitar is not a Kiesel Edition.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 27, 2015)

The quality of these Carvin models is just off the scale


----------



## Carvinkook (Mar 29, 2015)

That thing is saweet! Enjoy, I'd love to try one on for size someday..


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 29, 2015)

So I generally think that headless guitars look dumb, but yours looks pretty amazing. Congrats on the sweet guitar.


----------



## Unburdened (Mar 31, 2015)

First of all, absolutely incredible Vader! Congrats! 

Question: how easy is it to put it in different tunings? Let's say I wanted AEADGBE or even a step down. Do the tuners facilitate a fairly large tuning range?


----------



## SoulIncision (Apr 2, 2015)

Unburdened said:


> First of all, absolutely incredible Vader! Congrats!
> 
> Question: how easy is it to put it in different tunings? Let's say I wanted AEADGBE or even a step down. Do the tuners facilitate a fairly large tuning range?



I haven't tried alternate tunings yet, but I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to do this.


----------



## Thesius (Apr 2, 2015)

That flame is hella sexy


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sheesh, BOTH of those are stellar! Congrats again man, you have great taste!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 2, 2015)

I hate you. That white burl CT7 has been one of my absolute favorites lately. Is that a one piece top or just a really really good bookmatch?


----------



## Krucifixtion (Apr 2, 2015)

My buddy has a highly customized V7 on order. He paid extra to get them to do any even thinner neck profile and sent them a piece of Wenge for the neck wood. Plus other extras. It's making me want one super bad!


----------

